# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Verschnaufpause angedacht und wohl auch angebracht

## Harald_1933

Manche Erkenntnis benötigt einen langen Atem, bis man sie schließlich bemerkt. Auch gepaart mit Geduld und Leidensfähigkeit kommt man nicht umhin, irgendwann dann doch zu spüren, dass man mal eine Weile im Hintergrund verharren sollte, und vor allem die Plauderecke den Forumsusern zu überlassen, die Wichtigeres oder besser Bedeutenderes zu berichten haben.

Die versprochenen Vortragsfolien von Professor Michel habe ich eben noch in das Forum eingestellt. Das war es denn erst mal!

Ich wünsche all den Forumsaktivisten, die das Prostatakarzinom und das Leben daneben auseinanderzuhalten in der Lage sind und waren, eine frohe und besinnliche Adventszeit, ein gelungenes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten, gern auch feuchten Rutsch in das Jahr 2016.

*"Ein Menschenleben füllt nicht hundert Jahre, doch immer ist es voll von tausend Jahren Sorge. Der Mittag kurz und lang die Nächte! Warum nicht greifst du nach der Lampe, gehst die kurzen Freuden dir suchen, wenn nicht heute? Was willst du warten Jahr um Jahr?"*
(Aus China)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Harald, alle Interessierte ud Betroffene,

da ich auch nur gelegentlich hier mitlese, ist mir Dein Thread erst jetzt aufgefallen.
Vielen Dank für Deine Wünsche und auch allen anderen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit.

Bleibe so wie Du bist, bleib Dir treu, vielen Dank für Dein immer wieder festzustellender Bildungseifer, sich auch in Sachgebiete einzulesen, wo manch ein Anderer mit viel jüngeren Jahren sich nicht mehr rangibt.
Du gehörst zu denen, die ich nun schon seit vielen Jahren kenne, hier im Forum für Lebendigkeit sorgen, tief die Sache ergründen wollen und auch nicht unerheblich seine Freizeit opfert.
Das Du in Deiner weiteren Freizeit gerne reist und in guter Absicht Bilder einstellst, ist doch nichts Verwerfliches in der Plauderecke.

Wenn auch andere Rubriken - mehr als früher - mittlerweile eine lockere Art des Informationsaustausches angenommen haben, mit höherer Wichtung auch von persönlichen Geschehnissen ist daran auch nichts auszusetzen.

Überwiegt aber einmal der -small talk - und Sachbeiträge haben weniger Klicks, ist die Frage zu stellen ob das Forum an Unterhaltungswert gewinnt und der Austausch von Betroffenen sich irgendwo anders besser aufgehoben fühlt. Dieses bezieht sich auf Einstellungen von Betroffenen in Rubriken welche der Thematik geschuldet sind und für Unterhaltungen sich andere Rubriken besser eignen.

Leider musste ich auch bei mir feststellen, dass meine z.T. ausgeführten Themen zu tief in der Sache gehen, die Erkenntnisse daraus können nützlich sein, jedoch ist nicht jeder Betroffene ist daran interessiert. Er/Sie möchte diese Tiefe nicht, weil sich daraus viele Zweifel an der Richtigkeit des gewählten Weges herleiten könnten. Das verunsichert und braucht für eine Verwertung der Erkenntnisse ein hohes Maß an Selbstverantwortung.

Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass es meist Schwerbetroffene sind, die diesen Erkenntnisstand mitgehen wollen, manche aus der Not heraus, weil sich Restriktionen in bisherigen Therapien ergeben und Alternativen Lebenszeit und Lebensqualität bedeuten können.

Andere gehen den strikten schulmedizinischen Weg, möchten sich nicht mit anderen Möglichkeiten auseinandersetzen. Orientieren sich an den Leitlinien und erwarten einen entsprechenden Benefit durch den Austausch hier.  Das ist doch alles OK.

Aus dem Grunde sehe ich das Forum immer wieder doch als ein Informations- und Austauschsystem, wo man sich treffen kann und durch die - auch manchmal konträre Ansichtsseite - das Für und Wider viel besser herauszuschälen ist, als platt eine Meinung anzunehmen ohne den Hintergrund/e genau eruiert zu haben.

Meine Meinung:
Das Forum hatte schon ein besseres Niveau, sowohl in dem persönlichen Austausch von Betroffenen, im Ausdruck, in der Wiedergabe von Ausführungen erfahren diese schon einmal einer eigenen Interpretation mit gleichzeitiger Wertung. Diese Unsitte hat schon seit geraumer Zeit eingesetzt und folgt einem großen Mainstream der Gesellschaft.
Das Zitieren beschränkt sich auf Wortfetzen im Satzgefüge, als gelte es den Satz in der Bedeutung so zu verstümmeln, dass neben einer eigenen Wortschöpfung auch ein vollkommen neuer Satz entsteht.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass wir hier im Forum wieder eine gewisse Pflege üben, welcher der Verfasser ursprünglich auch so eingestellt hatte. 

Allen Mitbetroffenen eine schöne Zeit und Dir, lieber Harald im Besonderen.

Hans-J.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Harald,

Hans-Jörg hat schon alles schön erklärt.

Es war nie meine Absicht, Unfrieden zu stiften.
Ich hatte halt nur einen schlechten Tag, weil ich bei den ärmsten, der armen Menschen war.
Die Bilder waren nicht der Auslöser. Deine Bilder sind schön.
Ich habe doch auch unser Haus geschmückt.
Es ging doch nur um deine, von Peggy zubereiteten Speisen.

*Sei mir bitte deswegen nicht böse!*

Kannst du dich noch daran erinnern, wo ich einmal Späße gemacht hatte, die nicht ins Forum gehörten?
Da hattest *du* mich zurück gepfiffen!
 . .  und das war damals richtig.

Es ist nun keine Entschuldigung von mir, aber ein Versuch der Erklärung.
Ich als Altrocker, Kapitän und Busfahrer verstehe manchmal die Welt nicht.
Ich war eine Zeit lang mal nicht Bürgerlich.
Ich habe dazu gelernt, auch dank meines relativ neuen Umfeldes.

Mehr möchte ich nun nicht schreiben.
Sei einfach wieder lieb. Ich bin es auch.

Ralf wird nun deinen Tread bestimmt in Kürze wieder öffnen.
Mach weiter, lieber Harald.
Ich / wir erfreuen uns an deinen schönen Bildern!

Lieben Gruss
von einem Freund

----------


## Hartmut S

hallo, lieber brummbaer.

. . . . 

sei wieder lieb!  :L&auml;cheln: 

schau einmal . . . .

----------

